# best sound deadening



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have seen many types of sound deadening around. I was wondering if anyone has noticed a big difference between the brands? I have been using GT mat 80 mil. Thanks in advance


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

You may find this helpful. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

And this one too, this was the top performer 

https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just to Confirm, is the 2nd link the results of the 1st link?


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I used SDS tiles in my current install and am happy with the results. Have also used rammat and dynomat extreme.


----------



## pbasil1 (Mar 4, 2011)

For floors, its hard to beat epoxy mixed with steel shot, or cement. But its HEAVY! For other panels, the thicker the lining of CLD the better. There is no secret to sound deadening, its all about adding mass to the panels, which in turn lowers the resonant frequency, and increses the amount of energy needed to move the panel. So I personally buy Fatmat, i found that its cheaper to use multiple layers of it, then buying one expensive thick layer, and it performs better.

Then after the CLD, you should always add a layer of closed cell foam, this actually will absorb sound, not just vibration. Neoprene is a good one, but a little pricey. Ensolite from Raammat is a good example, but it can be found from many other places.

Ontop of using the best products for the job, something i think is more important, and often over looked by the inexperienced installer, is location to use the product. Some panels and areas are more vital. Start with the worst vibrations and work your self to the more solid panels, cubbys and insides of doors are hollow, these areas are in need of foam, to help absorb resonating sound.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

No, those two links are not directly related, the first is a thread on independent testing of various CLD tiles by a member on this forum, the second is a link to a retailer of high quality CLD tiles who's website also has a lot of good information. 

Testing done by TS2F indicates that multiple layers of less effective products like Fatmat are still not as effective as a single layer of higher quality deadener. While adding mass is one of the factors in deadening, there's actually a bit more to it in how these products work. 

And layering is a good route to go, as far as using CLD tiles, closed cell foam, then MLV. Multiple layers of CLD tiles on the other hand starts you down a road of diminished returns, as does covering more than (I think it's) 25% coverage. 

now that's not to say that multiple layers or 100% coverage don't provide better results, but the cost/effective ratio really drops beyond 25% coverage using just one layer with quality products.


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks  I will look into the foam for sure. I will be installing full system in my 06 town car. I am not too concerned about making it more quite but then again there is no such thing as too quite. The 03+ town cars have about 59 Dbs at 70 mph crusing speed. My main concern is rattles from the 10" boston G5 sub I will be mounting on the axle tunnel. The opening will be through the rear deck where the oem sub is now. I removed the door panels recently to get an idea what sound deadening they used. In the door panel it has the deadening that looks like carpet padding and another layer of grayish foam. I think the panels are pretty good with just a layer is CLD GTmat. I'm thinking the A, B and C pillars will be a good place to use the foam.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Unless you already have the G-Mat, I'd skip on getting/using it, as I think it was one of the poorer performing products. 

Yeah, Jute padding is extensively used by car manufacturers, as it's cheap and fairly effective. 

If you're up to tearing your car down at a later point instead, you may want to install the sub without any deadening and then see what locations seem to need it.

Oh, and closed cell foam is merely an isolator, it doesn't have great sound blocking/absorbing abilities. If you have issues with the A,B,C pillar trim rattling though, it may work in isolating it from the car body to reduce the perceived noise.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

pbasil1 said:


> For floors, its hard to beat epoxy mixed with steel shot, or cement. But its HEAVY! For other panels, the thicker the lining of CLD the better. There is no secret to sound deadening, its all about adding mass to the panels, which in turn lowers the resonant frequency, and increses the amount of energy needed to move the panel. So I personally buy Fatmat, i found that its cheaper to use multiple layers of it, then buying one expensive thick layer, and it performs better.
> 
> Then after the CLD, you should always add a layer of closed cell foam, this actually will absorb sound, not just vibration. Neoprene is a good one, but a little pricey. Ensolite from Raammat is a good example, but it can be found from many other places.
> 
> Ontop of using the best products for the job, something i think is more important, and often over looked by the inexperienced installer, is location to use the product. Some panels and areas are more vital. Start with the worst vibrations and work your self to the more solid panels, cubbys and insides of doors are hollow, these areas are in need of foam, to help absorb resonating sound.


No no no. No. No.

The first two paragraphs are FULL OF false information. I'm on my phone at work, but when I get home I'll fully answer this.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Chappy, you can't go wrong with sds, the second link. It will perform better than any amount of fatmat that you can fit under your carpet and panels.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

:snacks:


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

That SDS link from Al looks interesting! (good)


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

I see.
Well my budget is under $100.
My original plan was to use 50 square feet of 80mil fatmat/GTmat on both front doors. A layer on the top sheet metal where the speaker goes and another layer on the body panel. Since the sub is going to be on the rear deck/axle tunnel I was going to cover both sides of the rear deck and the as much around that area as possible. My main concern is rattles since the town car already has about 100 lbs more sound deadening than the crown vics and GM.

I don't mind paying a little more for a quality product. 50 square feet of GTmat Is about $80. For my price range, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Knukonceptz's Kolossus deadener was dubbed (last I knew) as the leading price/performance deadener. Not quite as good as SDS tiles, but given the lower price, a better cost/performance ratio. 

For example, you can buy 35sqft of Kolossus (enough to do most vehciles if following the general rule of thumb 25% coverage) for $140, but the same amount of SDS tiles will run you around $190. Will you need as much SDS tiles to do the same level of deadening as the Kolussus, probably not, but I'd still be you'd spend as much or more for the same level of performance. Though that's more of a guesstimate than anything.

http://www.knukonceptz.com/mobile-a.../kno-knoise-kolossus-edition-car-kit-35sq-ft/


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Kolossus is very good for that budget. I would stretch the budget for kolossus, as 35 feet of Kolossus will handily outperform 50 feet of gtmat 80mil.


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

So I read through the parts of the website and now I understand what you guys mean by 25% of the panel. I think I should go with their tiles and one of their deadening foams in the A B and C pillars as it seems that's the only part of the car ford didn't stuff with sound deadening


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

I will check out kolossus also


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

Has anyone compared the SDS stuff to the kolossus mat? For $140 I get 35 square feet of kolossus. For $140 I get about 20 square feet of the SDS. What other products from SDS have you guys used?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a giant thread on here. Look at it


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

The one with 162 pages? I read 20 pages and didn't get any new info from it. I skipped around and couldn't find any stats of the tested products.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

There is a 7 plus decibel difference in resonance and response between the top SDS, Knu Kol and the cheaper ones. 
Not only less resonace but also mid bass improvements.

Cost is four times more but the performance is 8 times better than the cheaper ones.

If it matters SDS is about 1/4 lb per sf lighter than Knu Kol ( Kol being over 1lb per sf ) both being within half of decibel apart in performance. Dynamat Xtreme is less than 1/2 lb per sf and came about just under 1.9 Db behind knu Kol and SDS , stp silver was also good about the same or a hair better than Dynamat xt I think but still above 0.6 lbs Psf.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Page 60 of the thread has links to various testing results. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ns/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing-60.html


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


I've been reading through your testing post that has been posted. Thank you for your time and effort for all the testing you have done. I am on page 87 So I still have a ways to go. 

So just to confirm, the kolossus Deadener is still the leader as far as the most "bang for your buck"?
I have been on the SDS website and shipping is what kills the price for me. What would you recommend I stuff in my A and b pillars? I was going to use their hydrophobic melamine foam but shipping is $40. Is there a cheap substitute I can get locally?
Thanks in advance for your help and thanks again for your time and effort.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Page 87?! You must be on the wrong thread, or I was. as it only goes to page 65 (IIRC).


----------



## chappy125 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nope 162 or so


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

chappy125 said:


> Nope 162 or so


wrong thread? or on tapatalk? 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...isons/146403-sound-deadening-cld-testing.html


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends how you set your pages to show up. Not the first time I've seen someone list super high page counts.


----------

